# help a newbie light 100 gallons



## missiek (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone I need your expert advice! I have a 100gal tank and I want to have enough light for my plants to thrive. I just got some HC and I know that the DIY set up I have going now isn't going to cut it. Basically, my DH and I took a 8 socket bathroom fixture and put 8 100w equilvalent GE daylight pig tail CF in there. (in reality, how much is that?)

The tank is 60L x 19W x 20H

What kind of lighting set up would be best? I am in the process of getting a controlled CO2 set up so the algae won't be a problem. 

Is there a DIY set up DH and I could make to save ourselves some money? Sorry for the questions, like I said I am a total newbie when it comes to planted tanks; but I'd like to set things up right, kwim?

TIA
Kelly

PS Sorry for not reading through the other threads to get an answer, but I have 4 kids and simply do not have time to sit for a long time! LOL So I was kind of hoping you kind people could help!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: help a newbie*

Your 8 socket fixture is probably getting somewhere to around 400-500 watts into the tank. Bulb restrike, and reflectors will diminish the amount of light into the tank. How much of that light is penetrating to the very bottom is another question, and will only be found out by experience with the setup over time. From the sounds of it, it probably wouldn't get down deep to grow HC very well.

$300 will get you a really nice fixture for that tank. Sunlight Supply Tek T5H0 Fixture.

$200 DIY Compact Fluorescent Fixtures with www.AHsupply.com. I'm guessing a 4x55watts kit would do the trick.

$100 1x150w or 2x75w DIY HQI Metal Halide following the directions from this thread.

-John N.


----------



## missiek (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks John, I was thinking of something similar along those lines...just wanted an expert opinion!


----------



## missiek (Apr 30, 2007)

John, one more question...I was thinking of doing the AH supply DIY 4x55watt kit. I have been reading about the mid day burst some people are using on their tanks. What do you think of this? Also what type of bulbs would I need for the 4x55?

http://ahsupply.com/bulbs.htm

I was thinking 3 of the 5500 K and one 7800 for the burst? Thoughts?


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

If you want a burst, the easiest way is to do an overlap, especially with the 4x55 setup.

The 4x55 runs the lights in pairs, so I would put 5500 in one pair and 7800 in the other. Have the one that looks the best to you on when you see the tank the most.

Say you want a 10 hour light period with a six hour burst ( I am going to start at noon for ease):

Pair 1 comes on at noon and runs for 8 hours.
Pair 2 comes on at 2 and runs for 8 hours.

And the bulbs should all last about the same.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Midday burst as snickle describes works well with high light setups. Usually though I see and actually burst with:

2x55w pair: on for 8-10 Hours
2x55w pair: on for 4 hours, after the first pair is on for a 3-4 hours

Anyways, my favorite bulbs are 6700k and 10000k. So a mixture of those would be nice. The 5500k was too dim/yellowish appearing for me. I haven't tried the 7800k, but since its in the middle of the pack you probably can't go wrong there.

-John N.


----------



## missiek (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!  I will have to post a pic when I get the lights set up. Have a great day


----------

